# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Fjalë të Arta

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Vendosa edhe une te shprehi ndenjat e mija ,nese sju pelqejn shpresoj se do ju bejn te qeshni.



                                FJALET E ARTA


                             Po te kisha fjalorin e pasur 

                             te Mondi Shala

                             urtesin e Agim Metbales

                             Durimin e Adem Gashit,

                             do te futja doren ne zemer

                             katranin per ta nxjerur

                             nga c'do te rahur nje fjal te arte

                             botes ja kisha fale...........

                             Po te kisha te kaluaren e Teta Veres

                             apo forcen e Sajamanda

                             si dhe vullnetin e Tetovares  

                             te e Panjohures  Eli Fara dhe Dianes,

                             do te behesha nje poete per juve te shkruaj,

                             do thurja vetem fjal te bukura fjal qe sherojn zemra.

                             Fjale per te qeshur fjal per lumturin, fjale per sherim...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje buzeqeshje te fali

per ty me ka mar malli

me lule do te mbuloja

rugen kur te kajoje

nje keng te bukur per ty do kendoja

e ty te mbetet vetem te thuash

te dua jete...*

----------


## pranvera bica

Sueda!Ju kini nje shpirt te bukur dhe fisnik dhe po te kesh keto cilesi (qe nuk ju mungojne) ju do te ecni para dhe nuk do kini  asgje te lige ne shpitin tuaj!Gjithmone do te nxirrni fjale te arta nga goja!Te dua!Teta!

----------


## fara

Sueda, Tetovarja e Gloreta
besoj jane shoqe te verteta,
si flutura ne fluturim
per cdo teme e kane nje mendim.

Shkrimin e duan shihet qart
ka zemer te mire kush do art,
shpresoj nje dite te mire
ti kem mike, kam deshire.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*FJALË E ARTË

Dashuri..është fjalë e artë,
Që natyrshëme shkëlqenë.
Kush e di dhe e ka pranë,
Zemrën veten s'e gënjen.

Ai që për maskë e mbanë..!
Shpirtin..veten ka maskuar.
Kurrë maska s'mund të fsheh,
Dashurin..e dashuruar.

   -- Danel Cana--*

----------


## gloreta

> Sueda, Tetovarja e Gloreta
> besoj jane shoqe te verteta,
> si flutura ne fluturim
> per cdo teme e kane nje mendim.
> 
> Shkrimin e duan shihet qart
> ka zemer te mire kush do art,
> shpresoj nje dite te mire
> ti kem mike, kam deshire.



Faleminderit e dashur Fara
dhe ti fjale te arta mbledh
dashurine per poezite e tua
i shkruan me te vertete.

Ka ne forum qe shkruajne
fjale plot ngushelllim
qe kush i lexon gjen
paqe dhe respektin tim

Faleminderit Sueda
per keto qe shkrove
me fjalet e tua te arta
zemren ma lumturove

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*
  Ndarja


E stolisur si nje nuse

me syt e mbyllura

si nje princeshe ne gjume

me dukej kjo udhetare...

Ne ate arkivol te teleisur

me dhembje e shikoja

zvare kembet i qoja

me dhembje ju afrova.

Me duar qe me dridheshin 

vellon ja largova,

si shoqerim ne balle 

nje puthje ja dhurova.

Hapi syt njeher 

ndegjom veq nje here

kur te vij un prane 

beme vend dhe mua. 

Atje ne pararajs

me fjale te arta 

kerko qe te shkruhet,

hyrje per XHenet  

per dy shoqet e ndara 

pa deshiren e vete...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ju faliminderohem per miresin e juaj,Zoti ju bekoft.....*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

* Fjalet qe vrasin!!!


Sikur te kisha mundesi

nga gjuha jone amtatre

cdo fjal qe lendon zemrat

i kisha zhdukur fare.



Fjalt e injorantit 

qe lendojne ne shpirt

si dhe  te arrogantit

me dry i kisha mbyll.



Fjale qe vret fjal qe pret

fjale qe ndyt kombin tone

fjale qe shumton edukaten

e prinderve te vete.....
*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Buzeqeshu

Cdo mengjes une kur zgjohem
i theme lotit kthehu mbrapa
buzeqeshjen e perdori
qe kjo dite t'me shkoje mbar.

Nganjeher se kam aq leht
hidherimi kur mer pjes,
por une veten kontrolloj
me buzqeshje paq kerkoj.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sikur

Sikur cdo enderr e imja te jet realitet
sikur cdo deshir te zen vend
a do isha me e lumtur se qe jam?!
Sikur edhe nje here te lindja
albumin tim me foto te stolisja
a do te isha me e qet.
Po sikur neser te vdes
keta vargje ketu  do  
mbesin per cdo here.*

----------


## alem_de

> *Sikur
> 
> Sikur cdo enderr e imja te jet realitet
> sikur cdo deshir te zen vend
> a do isha me e lumtur se qe jam?!
> Sikur edhe nje here te lindja
> albumin tim me foto te stolisja
> a do te isha me e qet.
> Po sikur neser te vdes
> ...


Sikur te dija te bej poezi si ti do te thoja:

Nje buzeqeshje te fali

per ty me ka mar malli......................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Sikur te dija te bej poezi si ti do te thoja:
> 
> Nje buzeqeshje te fali
> 
> per ty me ka mar malli......................


Falemerit alem,respekt per ty. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> Buzeqeshu
> 
> Cdo mengjes une kur zgjohem
> i theme lotit kthehu mbrapa
> buzeqeshjen e perdori
> qe kjo dite t'me shkoje mbar.
> 
> Nganjeher se kam aq leht
> hidherimi kur mer pjes,
> ...


Shum vargje te bukura Sueda...te uroj vetem te mira ne jeten tende,,engjull.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Shum vargje te bukura Sueda...te uroj vetem te mira ne jeten tende,,engjull.


*Falemderit motrushe.*

----------


## Çaushi

> * Fjalet qe vrasin!!!
> 
> 
> Sikur te kisha mundesi
> 
> nga gjuha jone amtatre
> 
> cdo fjal qe lendon zemrat
> 
> ...


*
Fjala e mire ...e zbukuron njeriun !
Te pergezoj per fjalet e thena ketu Sueda , teme bukur ...t'lexofshim tutje*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> *
> Fjala e mire ...e zbukuron njeriun !
> Te pergezoj per fjalet e thena ketu Sueda , teme bukur ...t'lexofshim tutje*


*Ju falemderit Z.Qaushi,shpresoj se sdo te ju zhgenjeje.*

----------


## DI_ANA

Fjale te arta nga nje shpirt i arte... Bukur Sueda dhe te falenderoj nga zemra.

----------


## DI_ANA

Une dhe vargjet....

Nuk desha meshire per vargjet qe shkrova,
ndonese te pergjakur,me lot i mbulova,
penen ngadale mora,zemren seç e hapa,
nuk desha qe dhimbja,te linte gjurme mbrapa.....


Poezite rreshtova mes loteve pafund,
vuajtjes i kendova,ndonese me shume mund
pashe njerez te mjere me dashuri te vrare,
dikush belbezonte...."desha si e marre"!

"Dashuria svuan_.....me tha dikush tjeter,
perse per shume vete eshte nje plage e vjeter"?
Sdija te pergjigjesha dhe poezi shkrova,
dhe zemrat e humbura befas i lendova.....


Enigmat ne shpirt ,sa shume me mundojne,
pyetjet pa pergjigje,po me shkaterrojne,
skllave dashurise,me vello te zeze mbuluar,
pre e roberise rashe si pakuptuar.....

Prangat seç me vune,ne qeli degdisur,
zemer sakatosur,qenie e braktisur,
"Burgim te perjetshem"!___gerthet ligesia,
"Ngrihu mikja ime"!___me tha dashuria....

Dhe me mua qau,sup mbi sup mbeshtetur,
vuante vetja ime por dhe ajo ish tretur,
flete te bardha nxori dhe me tha_ "ti shkruaj,
kendome nje ninulle,se dhe une po vuaj"!

Lediana Kapaj

----------


## mondishall

Sueda, ke nje shpirt plot ndjenja te ciltra, qe rrezatojne miresi, sinqeritet, dashuri. Te falenderoj, pershendes dhe uroj vazhdimesi frymezimi. Miqesisht, Mondi.

----------

